# Have you ever left your phone at work?



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm so embarrassed, I forgot to take it home. My phone is sitting on my desk, the cleaning ladies could be making calls to Mexico on it! We even switched from using this device, to just using a phone app, because my boss said 'it's easy to misplace this device, but no one forgets their phone',  I forgot my phone. Actually I'm really lazy, I noticed it while I was in the car waiting at the first light after the parking lot, and I decided to just go home instead of turning around.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope never left it. I make sure my phone is on me at all times. I would of definitely turned back. I wouldn't be able to do nothing else until I got my phone back (even though I hardly use it). Hopefully its right where you left it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Well one good thing is iirc there's a piece of paper on top of it (which is why I forgot it) so maybe no one noticed.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've left it in work a couple of times. I've left the office in so much of a rush because of a bad day that I've literally stood up, grabbed my car keys and walked out at soon as it's time to leave. I've also left my coat hung over the back of my chair also…

With regards to anything happening to it – no, nothing happened. It was still on my desk where I left it the following morning. As I rarely use mobile phones (it's there for emergencies, more than anything else…), I never even noticed it was missing until long after I got home.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I left it on the bus a couple of times but each time I had it returned. I was surpised both times. They were both not young people, if they were I know they would have likely taken it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope. It's a flip phone so I keep it in my bag.

I have left drawers unlocked.....and I have a long commute. I have actually taken the extra trip back to work to make sure my drawers were locked. We have people who check them!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, but I've done the opposite - left my phone at home and forgot to take it to work.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nope. It's a flip phone so I keep it in my bag.


Are you able to fit anything else in the bag?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've left my charger at work countless times. left my phone at home a couple times.

never left my phone at work, however. kind of lucky in a way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you able to fit anything else in the bag?


Nope. That takes up all the room.
No free texting or Internet - total win :lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Once


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Don't you have a lock PIN / password set up? You should always do that. Also, if you have a google account set up on it (assuming it's an Android), you should be able to remotely lock it by logging in to Android Device Manager. (I'm sure there's something similar for iPhones as well.)

https://www.google.ca/android/devicemanager


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep but i go back to get it


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No but I left my keys there once after I locked up. I had to wait outside an 1 hour and a half for morning shift to come open.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually, it almost happened to me last week. Fortunately, I realized as I was traversing the parking lot that my purse seemed too light. Seeing that my phone is rather large (well into phablet territory), the weight difference was obvious enough to make me look in there specifically for my phone. When I did not see it, I did an about face to go retrieve it from my locker. I've had one or two other close calls (no pun intended) like it, but I've never actually left it. I have, however, forgotten it at home a couple of times.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am always leaving things everywhere. Fortunately, it's not a big deal for what I am doing at this time.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I have in the past 2 or 3 times. Nothing happened.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Once, back when cell phones were actually used to make calls.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not that I recall, I'd be so scared if that happened.


----------

